# Iowa Breeders



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone have suggestions on Iowa breeders? I want a good family dog that will get along with all our livestock and a 2yr old. We have 2 other female dogs, I'd like another female but if the right dog came along sex wouldn't matter. Ideally i'd like to keep the price at $500 or less, husband might divorce me if I spend more than that lol. Really don't have a preference on color or hair coat, just want a good family dog we might be able to do agility with. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you try Petfinder for a rescue or shelter GSD. The dog would be an adult, neutered or spayed, and they would know that he/she gets along with other dogs, livestock, and children. GSDs are expensive and the average price is $1500 for a pup from a good breeder and also from healthy parents with good hips/elbows, and parentage cleared for DM.


----------



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll have to try petfinder then, I don't encourage BYB but at the same time there is no way i'll get away with spending $1000 on a dog. My husband had a fit when I spent $2000 on a horse. His feelings, why buy a dog when you can get them everywhere for free, you can't argue with him, so it's a stretch for him to allow me even $100 to buy a dog. We will search the rescues out and see what we can find. Thanks.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You really need to test out your current dogs with the newcomer if you decide to get a female as well. Female GSDs can be prone to same sex agression so getting an adult dog that has been in a foster situation is a great way of knowing more about how they interact with other animals.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out royalair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

